# warrior woman



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is something I drew then colored in photo shop.


----------



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is what I meant to attach. I hit the submit button too soon. LOL


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Oscar Wilde once said, "I like my men with a future and my women with a past." Me? I'll settle for a guy who can draw scantily clad women with big hardware and_ ample software! _


----------

